# Best/Worst Sports Commentators/Summarisers



## 3offTheTee (Feb 2, 2019)

Worst-Think Paul Merson struggles to get his words out; Phil Thompson is bias; Atherton is bland and tedious like his batting.
Best Cammy is great along with Bumble although I am sure there are many I have missed


----------



## Tongo (Feb 2, 2019)

Cant stand Bumble. Always enjoyed Mark Nicholas in the cricket. 

Basically commentary and punditry for me has dropped into a morass of cliche and soundbites. The quality and craft of people like Richie Benaud and Peter Alliss, when he was in his prime, has gone and been replaced by stats jockeys and pundits wheeled in to provoke some controversy.


----------



## fundy (Feb 2, 2019)

Were not gonna agree on much if you rate Bumble and dont rate Athers, one of them knows whats going on the other is Bumble 

Best: Nasser, Ian Bishop, Neville, Romo, Michael Jordan, Dougherty

Worst: McManaman, Smith, Mardle, Knight, Rainford-Brent, Alex Scott, Monty, McGinley


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2019)

Best - Trescothick , Aggers and the whole of the TMS team , M Johnson , Dougherty, Neville ( when not doing Utd ), Brown 

Worst - Roe and most of the Sky golf team , Tyler , Jenas , Carragher , Knight , McMananaman , Smith


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 2, 2019)

I find most of the ex footballer co commentators all pretty bad. 
Not exactly a pundit but Kelly daglish is one of the best


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Best:
Laker, Arlott, Pickering, Carpenter, Coleman, Motson, Brian Moore (football), Maskell, Atherton, Bumble, Holding, Neville, Murray, Radar, Dougherty, Boxall

Worse
Botham, Alliss, any BT football commentator and analyser, Roe,


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best - Trescothick , Aggers and the whole of the TMS team , *M Johnson *, Dougherty, Neville ( when not doing Utd ), Brown

Worst - Roe and most of the Sky golf team , Tyler , Jenas , Carragher , Knight , McMananaman , Smith
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the compliment !!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2019)

Best: 
G Neville,Alex Scott,Nick Dougherty,Le  Tissier,Roy Keane

Worst:
Phil Thompson,Mark Roe,Charlie Nicholas,Jamie Carragher,Michael Owen,Chris Sutton,Owen Hargreaves,Rio Ferdinand.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2019)

Best or Worst?

To me it makes no difference as I find them all  equally annoying.

All the decent ones have retired and been replaced by those who seem to think that they and their comments are at least as important as the action they are supposed to be covering.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			Best or Worst?

To me it makes no difference as I find them all  equally annoying.

All the decent ones have retired and been replaced by those who seem to think that they and their comments are at least as important as the action they are supposed to be covering.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree which is why so many of the ones I picked are from an age ago. The likes of Arlott, Laker, Pickering and Maskell all let the pictures tell the story. Too many these days think they need to describe everything. Less is often more and a lot of the modern commentators need to go back and look at how the very best in their field did it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 2, 2019)

Jamie Redknapp,how did I forget that oxygen thiefðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 2, 2019)

Best , Bill McLaren


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2019)

Cotter is superb too


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2019)

Best Sky presenter - me -  I was bloody awesome on the NFL coverage   ;-)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 3, 2019)

Worst...............Innverdale is fast approaching Alliss levels of incompetence.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 3, 2019)

Jonathan Pearce is the worst


----------



## adam6177 (Feb 3, 2019)

Worst - mcmanaman, Owen, Tyler and Neville (when doing man utd games), shearer

Best - carra and Neville on mnf


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bob Menery is the best ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm a bit old school on this but to a large extent I blame the director, producer etc who set out out what they want. Blank air is no longer allowed, the pictures have to be described  (we have eyes), the commentator now has to have an opinion. More programs mean the talent is spread thinner.

The great commentators are no longer with us, Benaud,  Brian Johnston, Bill McLaren, Brian Moore, Peter Jones, Jim Laker. Some are still alive but retired or rarely heard, Iain Robertson, Barry Davies.

Jonathan Agnew is quality, Vaughan and Tufnell are painful. Sky cricket is largely good imo. Rugby generally has it right with the exception of Matt Dawson. Dallaglio and O'Connell were top class in play yesterday, O'Driscoll, Wilkinson and Woodward back in the studio high class as well. I enjoy the BBC rugby team as well.

Golf and football is a messier area. I prefer the sky b team to the A team for the golf. For football oh for the days of Sajnt and Greavsie, Martin o Neil or Clough as a pundit. Brilliant. K like Martin Tyler as a commentator and that's about it on TV. Souness is good but the rest are iffy. The BBC team are largely painful to me.

Michael Johnson is superb, absolute stand out.

Ongoing issue for me, the token female pundits show horned into a panel for PC purposes. When Alistair Cook, Boycott etc are describing what it's like to face a West Indian pace attack on a dodgy pitch with the ball flying at 90mph past your ears, cutting to the token lady who occasionally gets one at 60mph criticising the openers is a bit hollow. I'm losing the battle but it doesn't stop me from being irritated.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2019)

See some can't keep a cap on the poison bottle...

Not that I watch cricket but I could be tempted more if Michael Holdings melodious tones were more in evidence...

Still feel Dame Laura should get more airtime...


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			See some can't keep a cap on the poison bottle...

Not that I watch cricket but I could be tempted more if Michael Holdings melodious tones were more in evidence...

Still feel Dame Laura should get more airtime...
		
Click to expand...

Mikey OK if its test cricket, sadly he is so out of touch with the game when commenting on limited overs especially T20

Agree fully re Dame Laura, she was a breath of fresh air


----------



## GG26 (Feb 3, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			Still feel Dame Laura should get more airtime...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, thought she was excellent when she was on last year.

I like Nick Dougherty, Rich Beem and Radar too.  The other golf commentators I have no real view either way, other than I would ditch Mark Roe - he just grates.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2019)

Will add to the admiration of Laura Davies - she was superb , the other lady - Henni ? Awful 

One person who I do find very good is Clare Balding - she knows her stuff in horse racing and is superb with that but she has grasped a lot of other sports especially during the Olympics 

The whole BBC team in the Olympics is excellent and also at Wimbledon


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2019)

Another shout out for Clare Balding, utterly professional.


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 3, 2019)

From a different era , when I began my lifelong interest in golf in 1962, Henry Longhurst.
A man who was not afraid of silence if the action spoke for itself.
Most of the forum would find him and old fart I expect, I particularly liked his Open commentaries where he was stuck up a scaffold tower for hours ( no fancy TV Suite ) and late in the day it was discernable that he had a wee dram or 2.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 3, 2019)

Carpenter. Motson. Davies.Pickering.Watt.
Hemmings.Waddell.Moore. Coleman.Darke.

Worst - Too many to mention..mainly currently appearing on BT.   As Others have mentioned- Less is sometimes more. At the right time let the drama do the talking.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a big topic in US sport right now as every network is trying to find the "next Tony Romo" after the former Dallas QB made such a successful transition to the booth for CBS alongside Jim Nantz.  The two of them will call the Super Bowl tonight.

Best.    Croft and Brundle on F1 -  just work so well together a team with the mixture of emotion, experience and insight.     Agnew on the cricket, and for link "men",  Lineker and Balding are both excellent now.  I've done that role and I know how hard it is.   And a shout out for my old sparring partner Neil Reynolds on Sky's NFL coverage for what he's been dealing with off the screen this year too.

Bad -  the token female that the BBC feel the need to employ.   Tufnell and Vaughn and anyone else who thinks they have to try to be funny to be successful.  No you don't.    And don't even start me on how bad Peter Alliss is these days.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2019)

One for the older generation to remember...

Kent Walton... Happy days of crowded around a miniscule B/W screen watching the grappling...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			See some can't keep a cap on the poison bottle...

Not that I watch cricket but I could be tempted more if Michael Holdings melodious tones were more in evidence...

Still feel Dame Laura should get more airtime...
		
Click to expand...

Agree with both of those shouts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will add to the admiration of Laura Davies - she was superb , *the other lady - Henni ? *Awful

One person who I do find very good is Clare Balding - she knows her stuff in horse racing and is superb with that but she has grasped a lot of other sports especially during the Olympics

The whole BBC team in the Olympics is excellent and also at Wimbledon
		
Click to expand...

Henni Zuel; surprised it took so long for her to get a mention.  I remember her dolled up like she was going out on the town try to demonstrate a swing issue in 4 inch heels, looked utterly ridiculous.  She adds no value whatsoever for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			From a different era , when I began my lifelong interest in golf in 1962, Henry Longhurst.
A man who was not afraid of silence if the action spoke for itself.
Most of the forum would find him and old fart I expect, I particularly liked his Open commentaries where he was stuck up a scaffold tower for hours ( no fancy TV Suite ) and late in the day it was discernable that he had a wee dram or 2.
		
Click to expand...

Peter Alliss said that he was taught by Henry Longhurst that good golf doesn't need talking about.   Personally enjoyed Alliss as a commentator although it has been somewhat embarrassing to witness his decline in recent years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine trying to hit a shot in heels 

https://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/golf/9785475/augusta-challenge-kirsty-gallacher

ðŸ˜‰


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 3, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			One for the older generation to remember...

Kent Walton... Happy days of crowded around a miniscule B/W screen watching the grappling...
		
Click to expand...

In the same era Eddie Waring, rugby league in the days of pitches looking like The Somme.
His classic " it's an oop and under "


----------



## Tongo (Feb 3, 2019)

In Ireland there is a chap called Micheal O Muircheartaigh who commentates on Gaelic Football and Hurling. He has the most fabulous commentary timbre and is so easy to listen to.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 3, 2019)

John McEnroe... Never warmed to him when he played... But, in the 'box he's peerless...


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 3, 2019)

dewsweeper said:



			In the same era Eddie Waring, rugby league in the days of pitches looking like The Somme.
His classic " it's an oop and under "
		
Click to expand...

Awful commentator. Made most League fans cringe.


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 3, 2019)

Iâ€™m an Arsenal fan but Ian Wright does my head in, I canâ€™t imagine what heâ€™s like for other fans.  I like Jermaine Jenas (particularly good on Friday nights on 5 live), Chris Waddle also brilliant on the radio as is Steve Clarridge.

BT is definitely the worst overall for pundits.


----------



## dewsweeper (Feb 3, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Awful commentator. Made most League fans cringe.
		
Click to expand...

I am a Londoner and RL was an unknown entity to many then.
I have lived in Warrington since 1980 and can now understand your view now.
He and the BBC did at least try and widen the fan base .


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will add to the admiration of Laura Davies - she was superb , the other lady - Henni ? Awful 

One person who I do find very good is Clare Balding - she knows her stuff in horse racing and is superb with that but she has grasped a lot of other sports especially during the Olympics 

The whole BBC team in the Olympics is excellent and also at Wimbledon
		
Click to expand...

Henni is beautiful, i could listen to her all day ðŸ˜‰

BT's football coverage is desperate.

I like Souness,Keane and Strachan, they talk sense and dont follow the narrative. 

Carragher is a good summariser but should be nowhere near the co commenatary box.

Andrew Colthart Sky golf is superb.

Other sport Nick Luck at racing tv is a great presenter. Oli Bell and  Matt chapman are quality, great addition  to ITV racing. Mick fitz is another great 
summariser. I like Micheal  Vaughan and Aggers too.

On the wireless Ali Bruce ball and Iain Carter's coverage of golf is superb.


----------



## larmen (Feb 3, 2019)

A professional presenter with genuine interest in the sport is mostly a lot better than someone who has done it in the past and is now trying to cash in on his/her sporting success.

I really donâ€™t like listening to Paula Radcliffe, Rebecca Adlington, ... . Saying that, Michael Johnson is really good and I also like Colin Jackson which a lot of people dislike.

While I canâ€™t watch a game show with Vernon Key I really like his American Football stuff.

And Lawro is just a grumpy man like on goggle box. Just paid way more than those other guys.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a really embarrassing picture of Vernon at an NFL training camp in 2011 that I swore I would never release because he knows where I live!    He does know his stuff about American Football and played two seasons in the British League so he can walk the walk as well as talk the talk.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Some good shouts for McEnroe and Balding. The latter is seems able to adapt to a number of sports with aplomb and is brilliant at holding a live presentation together. 

With regards Henni Zuel, I feel she's in an unfortunate position. Sky have decided they need to use female presenters (across a number of sports) and she's been shoe horned into the role, perhaps without too much in the way of training and without a huge playing career behind her. She's definitely there in my opinion as "eye candy" and doesn't really add anything. I do think where Sky golf is concerned they are over loaded with presenters and need to weed out the dead wood


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some good shouts for McEnroe and Balding. The latter is seems able to adapt to a number of sports with aplomb and is brilliant at holding a live presentation together.

With regards Henni Zuel, I feel she's in an unfortunate position. Sky have decided they need to use female presenters (across a number of sports) and she's been shoe horned into the role, perhaps without too much in the way of training and without a huge playing career behind her. She's definitely there in my opinion as* "eye candy"* and doesn't really add anything. I do think where Sky golf is concerned they are over loaded with presenters and need to weed out the dead wood
		
Click to expand...

A very good choice  imo ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Henni does a great job, have certainly heard worse on-course reporters. I'd rather listen to Radar or Rich Beem on the course, but Henni's a solid backup. Mark Roe is the main issue with the Sky golf broadcast, bloody dreadful to listen to.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 3, 2019)

cant believe that two of our finest ever havent been mentioned, I give you 
  Kenneth "theres people on the pitch " Wolstenholme
and Peter O,Sullivan


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I think Henni does a great job, have certainly heard worse on-course reporters. I'd rather listen to Radar or Rich Beem on the course, but Henni's a solid backup. Mark Roe is the main issue with the Sky golf broadcast, bloody dreadful to listen to.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that on the course where she has a degree of time and freedom to describe what's going on she does seem much better but in a studio environment she comes across as very wooden. Perhaps outside is where here future lies. If Boxall and Radar could mentor her in the next few years she could be a decent on course reporter


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree that on the course where she has a degree of time and freedom to describe what's going on she does seem much better but in a studio environment she comes across as very wooden. Perhaps outside is where here future lies. If Boxall and Radar could mentor her in the next few years she could be a decent on course reporter
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Don't particularly like her in-studio, although the only in-studio analyst I actually like is Butch for the big tournaments now that Dennis Pugh has given up his role, most people Sky pick to have in the studio are dreadful. The worst is that bloke who's a "mental coach" to a few tour pros, he's awful to listen to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Agreed. Don't particularly like her in-studio, although the only in-studio analyst I actually like is Butch for the big tournaments now that Dennis Pugh has given up his role, most people Sky pick to have in the studio are dreadful. The worst is that bloke who's a "mental coach" to a few tour pros, he's awful to listen to.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see a core group. Perhaps Stirk, Lee as the main presenters and a group of studio analysts including Howell and Dougherty. Get rid of Roe and McGinley


----------



## Homer (Feb 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some good shouts for McEnroe and Balding. The latter is seems able to adapt to a number of sports with aplomb and is brilliant at holding a live presentation together.

With regards Henni Zuel, I feel she's in an unfortunate position. Sky have decided they need to use female presenters (across a number of sports) and she's been shoe horned into the role, perhaps without too much in the way of training and without a huge playing career behind her. She's definitely there in my opinion as "eye candy" and doesn't really add anything. I do think where Sky golf is concerned they are over loaded with presenters and need to weed out the dead wood
		
Click to expand...

She believes she is the real deal and doesnâ€™t need to â€˜workâ€™ now sheâ€™s shacked up.  Sadly another token woman who is given a chance as to what she is as opposed to what she can actually do.  

That Alex Scott (whoever she is/whatever she did) is the worst on the football - all she does is repeat what the last person said and her names wrong.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I think Henni does a great job, have certainly heard worse on-course reporters. I'd rather listen to Radar or Rich Beem on the course, but Henni's a solid backup. Mark Roe is the main issue with the Sky golf broadcast, bloody dreadful to listen to.
		
Click to expand...

Doing a great job at the moment - just said Kuchar is taking a 9 iron on a 225 yard par 3 when he has a hybrid in his hands ! She is shocking


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 3, 2019)

I had the misfortune of watching ITV's coverage of the Ireland v England 6 Nations game yesterday and thought that Jonny Wilkinson & Clive Woodward had the collective personalities as pundits that wouldn't even challenge a slice of toast.

It was like watching a wake... and England won!! Good / Successful players and coaches do not = great presenters in front of a camera.


----------



## fundy (Feb 3, 2019)

Rob Lee reminding me of how awful he is tonight, add him to the list. For all the criticism on here, Henni by far the best of the 3 tonight (Lee and Roe a horror show)


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 3, 2019)

*Mark  Lawrenson*

*probably one of the most negative of football pundits of all time.*
*Nobody ever does anything right accorcding to him.*


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 3, 2019)

From cricket - Atherton. ZZZZZzzzzzzz.
Football - Jamie Carragher. Translator required.
Golf - Monty. Talks too much when players are playing their shots. Let the picture tell the story.

After that, no one really gripes me.

The good; where have all the really good ones gone. TMS has a decent team but no stand outs. Football likewise. Golf has McGinley when he does the odd stint. Dougherty isn't bad. Dare I say I like Roe. Rugby seem to have gone from 3 good ones to all of them being average.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2019)

Rugby, Bill McLaren and Cliff Morgan. 
Cricket, Richie Benaud, Brian Johnstone, John Arlott and Nasser Hussain.
Football, Kenneth Wolstenholm, Brian Moore
Golf, Peter Alliss and Henry Longhurst
Horse Racing, Peter Oâ€™Sullivan and the Irish guy that used to commentate on the Grand National (Red Rum era)
Tennis, Dan Maskell and John McEnroe
Athletics, David Coleman
Motor Racing, Murray Walker in tandem with James Hunt. 

Sadly so many of the greats are no longer with us.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2019)

I might be odd, but I love a bit of Merson. He is a car crash, but hidden in the total incompetence is a touch of flawed genius.


----------



## shortgame (Feb 4, 2019)

jim8flog said:



*Mark  Lawrenson*

*probably one of the most negative of football pundits of all time.*
*Nobody ever does anything right accorcding to him.*

Click to expand...

Utterly depressing and manages to suck the life out of any game. I wonder if sucide rates spike when he's on air ðŸ˜©ðŸ”«


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

The majority of football ones are awful now. It shouldn't be so difficult to find an ex-player who speaks well and has a bit of knowledge, but the consistently pick morons and oxygen thieves. Savage, Keown, Sutton, McManaman, Alan Smith, all bloody woeful. Jamie Redknapp as well, so bland as to offer absolutely nothing to any discussion. Ince is getting a lot of air time lately as well and he's rubbish, seems unsure of what he's saying and has a ridiculous voice. Don't get me started on Souness, the world's angriest man - all of the world's problems are Pogba's fault. 

The only regular ones that I like are Gary Neville and Jenas at the moment I think. It's gotten so bad that Ian Wright, who I used to dislike, has now become one of the better ones that I don't mind seeing! I remember at the World Cup I thought Lampard was really good, but he selfishly took a job in management instead. Rio Ferdinand actually takes sense and does a decent analysis, but he is just a bit irritating generally. 

Alex Scott is decent, I feel she is getting slightly overrated though as people were keen for a female to come in and do well. She has the potential but seems to fluff her words a lot, might just be nerves and something she'll get over with more experience.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I might be odd, but I love a bit of Merson. He is a car crash, but hidden in the total incompetence is a touch of flawed genius.
		
Click to expand...

In the context of Soccer Saturday he works, because he's the village idiot of the gang. He says something stupid, Jeff raises an eyebrow and the other three all laugh at him. I think he's fine if you restrict him to that really, he's just the light relief. Hopefully we're not going to see him as an actual pundit or co-commentator any time soon.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm a bit old school on this but to a large extent I blame the director, producer etc who set out out what they want. Blank air is no longer allowed, the pictures have to be described  (we have eyes), the commentator now has to have an opinion. More programs mean the talent is spread thinner.

The great commentators are no longer with us, Benaud,  Brian Johnston, Bill McLaren, Brian Moore, Peter Jones, Jim Laker. Some are still alive but retired or rarely heard, Iain Robertson, Barry Davies.

Jonathan Agnew is quality, Vaughan and Tufnell are painful. Sky cricket is largely good imo. Rugby generally has it right with the exception of Matt Dawson. Dallaglio and O'Connell were top class in play yesterday, O'Driscoll, Wilkinson and Woodward back in the studio high class as well. I enjoy the BBC rugby team as well.

Golf and football is a messier area. I prefer the sky b team to the A team for the golf. For football oh for the days of Sajnt and Greavsie, Martin o Neil or Clough as a pundit. Brilliant. K like Martin Tyler as a commentator and that's about it on TV. Souness is good but the rest are iffy. The BBC team are largely painful to me.

Michael Johnson is superb, absolute stand out.

Ongoing issue for me, the token female pundits show horned into a panel for PC purposes. When Alistair Cook, Boycott etc are describing what it's like to face a West Indian pace attack on a dodgy pitch with the ball flying at 90mph past your ears, cutting to *the token lady who occasionally gets one at 60mph criticising the openers is a bit hollow*. I'm losing the battle but it doesn't stop me from being irritated.
		
Click to expand...

And why they should be there


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			And why they should be there
		
Click to expand...

You have lost me there. How is it comparable?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doing a great job at the moment - just said Kuchar is taking a 9 iron on a 225 yard par 3 when he has a hybrid in his hands ! She is shocking
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one that pitched about a foot from the pin and rolled through the back? I wondered why that 9 iron didnâ€™t stop, now I know.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2019)

fundy said:



			Rob Lee reminding me of how awful he is tonight, add him to the list. For all the criticism on here, Henni by far the best of the 3 tonight (Lee and Roe a horror show)
		
Click to expand...

If she is the best then that is the worldâ€™s lowest bar.


----------



## oxymoron (Feb 4, 2019)

Garth Crooks on final score, so so annoying never anything useful to say , loves the sound of his own voice.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			From cricket - Atherton. ZZZZZzzzzzzz.
Football - Jamie Carragher. Translator required.
Golf - Monty. Talks too much when players are playing their shots. Let the picture tell the story.

After that, no one really gripes me.

The good; where have all the really good ones gone. TMS has a decent team but no stand outs. Football likewise. Golf has McGinley when he does the odd stint. Dougherty isn't bad. Dare I say I like Roe. Rugby seem to have gone from 3 good ones to all of them being average.
		
Click to expand...

Carragher needing a translator? Thats his posh voice Bri, with added "H"'s, where non are needed.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 4, 2019)

larmen said:



*A professional presenter with genuine interest in the sport is mostly a lot better than someone who has done it in the past and is now trying to cash in on his/her sporting success.*

I really donâ€™t like listening to Paula Radcliffe, Rebecca Adlington, ... . Saying that, Michael Johnson is really good and I also like Colin Jackson which a lot of people dislike.

While I canâ€™t watch a game show with Vernon Key I really like his American Football stuff.

And Lawro is just a grumpy man like on goggle box. Just paid way more than those other guys.
		
Click to expand...


Spot on. The ignorant assumption that an ex-player will make a good pundit / commentator is far too prevalent these days. Commentary / punditry is a craft in itself.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 4, 2019)

Michael Vaughan and Geoff Boycott most definitely in the worst list. Both airhorns. 

Boycott comes out with the same old guff every time and within a couple of sentences he's prattling on about himself. 

Vaughan is an attention seeker seemingly constantly trying to be popular who seemed to change once he had been on Strictly.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't even consider Boycott an analyst.  He's a total nob who just second-guesses every decision so he can use hindsight to say he was right.  A friend of mine worked with him on TMS for a couple of years and reported back that everybody involved in the broadcast truly despises him.  It's just the BBC Sport management who keep him on because he is so polarising.   Yeah 99% of people hate him and want him gone.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 4, 2019)

Football is a tough one as there are so many minutes of it. I actually very rarely watch any analysis any more. I pretty much just tune in at kick off time. I've seen enough football that I can make my own mind up. 

I used to love watching Andy Gray on Monday Night Football. The analysis and tactics screen etc. was very well done and he was definitely a pioneer in this area. However, completely correct that he's no longer working with Sky. 

The other one I would give credit to is Gordon Strachan. He's done a few International Tournaments over the years and would always have interesting things to say. Would go out of his way to make an interesting point and was often paired with Adrian Chiles who would actually ask decent questions (given his journalism day job). 

As for golf, I like a lot of the Sky guys; 
Euan Murray, Beemer, McGinley, Butch, Dougherty are all great. 
Absolutely love the on course stuff from Riley, Coltart and now Henni. This really aids my enjoyment of a tournament getting the view of an ex-pro on the ground about what type of shot someone can play. 

Roe is dreadful. I can live with Rob Lee and Boxhall - but Roe is horrendous. Commentating last night as if every single person wanted Fowler to win. 
Would almost prefer to just get the American feed, compared with having Roe on my tele every Sunday night from now on.


----------



## Whitapers (Feb 4, 2019)

Hussain and Ian Bishop for LOIs and Atherdon and Dujon type of commentators for tests are my favourite.


----------



## Whitapers (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh and Peter Drury in football, so passionate!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2019)

Thought Fred Trueman was dire, Boycott not much better. May be a tad bias as I come from the better side of The Pennines!

Graham le Saul was eloquent from what I saw and surprised he was not on TV more.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 5, 2019)

Painfully watched last bits of Curran & Anderson 'fight back' last week.  The TV was on mute and had TMS on..   At the end of the England inning, TMS was doing the scorecard and came up with this absolute peach.

*".. and Curren was 87 short of what would have been his maiden test century"*

.. it took me a couple of seconds to realise that one.. was in splits


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2019)

oxymoron said:



			Garth Crooks on final score, so so annoying never anything useful to say , loves the sound of his own voice.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Why use 10 words when 5,000 will do Garth?


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2019)

Basically any of the welsh rugby commentators when on international duty, Butler and Davies especially one sided. Sometimes seems that the BBC tradition of unbiased commentary only applies to the the English members of the team.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Feb 5, 2019)

No mention of Gabby Logan? Linekeresque in the facilitation role across many sports.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 5, 2019)

Mark Roe ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤ðŸ˜¤


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 5, 2019)

Canfordhacker said:



			Linekeresque in the facilitation role
		
Click to expand...

That one sentence bans you from ever being an analyst unless you want to get wiped out on this thread


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092732830889725952
ðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 5, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092732830889725952
ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Do you think Mark Roe says the same thing to himself before every commentary?


----------



## Big_G (Feb 8, 2019)

Jim Nantz all day long for me, on so many sports too.

Great to hear him with Tony Romo on the Superbowl, shout out too for the legend John Madden a real presence in the commentary box

Must be tough for Jim Nantz, all the great people he has worked with, then they pair him with Nick Faldo for the golf

Faldo just has to be the worst, loved him as a golfer but he just endlessly tries to be funny, and it's so obvious how hard he's trying it's painful


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2019)

It is a little sad that people associate Madden now with the NFL game rather than his work as a commentator and before that as head coach of the Raiders in the 1970s.   One of my ongoing regrets is not having met him over the years.

Similar thought about George Foreman.  Mrs Shark has had one of his grills for years and asked me if I knew once he had been a boxer?


----------



## larmen (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It is a little sad that people associate Madden now with the NFL game rather than his work as a commentator and before that as head coach of the Raiders in the 1970s.   One of my ongoing regrets is not having met him over the years.

Similar thought about George Foreman.  Mrs Shark has had one of his grills for years and asked me if I knew once he had been a boxer?
		
Click to expand...

John Madden NFL got me into the sport in the 1st place ;-)

If you miss him I can recommend watching Frank Caliendo on YouTube


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It is a little sad that people associate Madden now with the NFL game rather than his work as a commentator and before that as head coach of the Raiders in the 1970s.   One of my ongoing regrets is not having met him over the years.

Similar thought about George Foreman.  Mrs Shark has had one of his grills for years and asked me if I knew once he had been a boxer?
		
Click to expand...

Oh, is that why those games are called Madden?? I always wondered that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Oh, is that why those games are called Madden?? I always wondered that.
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It is a little sad that people associate Madden now with the NFL game rather than his work as a commentator and before that as head coach of the Raiders in the 1970s.   One of my ongoing regrets is not having met him over the years.

Similar thought about George Foreman.  Mrs Shark has had one of his grills for years and asked me if I knew once he had been a boxer?
		
Click to expand...

NFL - NOT FOOTBALL LIKE ??


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 8, 2019)

A former coach, Jerry Glanville, was once miked up for a game and got into it with an official in which he told him "NFL - stands for Not for long for you making calls like that".


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 8, 2019)

Golf - Rob Lee. He's not too bad on Sky TV but on the podcast he's woeful.

Football - Danny Murphy, Ian Wright and Alex Scott. Ian Wright is pure cringe. Listen to him and he uses the phrase 'in respect of' to hide the fact he's clueless. He said it at least a dozen times on a BBC podcast last week  Alex Scott......absolutely awful.


----------

